# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  problems with new progressive glasses HELP

## plum

I am 52, first time wearing "real" glasses. I've been wearing drugstore reading glasses for years. 

My distance vision has become slightly blurry, so I finally bit the bullet and got real glasses. Got Varilux Panemic progressives from an eyeglass chain in a mall. (Are we allowed to say the name? They are one of the large ones.)

I understand that progressives take a while to get used to, and I am prepared for that. However, these just didn't seem right when I first tried them. I have to move my head slightly to the left to see straight ahead. So I'm not looking straight out of the middle of the lenses. And the reading part didn't seem right. Finally the clerk helping me asked the technicians in back and they said the PD is off. Said it is within tolerance, but they will send off to Varilux for new lenses. I asked could I go ahead and wear these in the meantime just so I could see how I liked them for distance and they said that would be fine.

So now that I've been using them, I've been able to concentrate and figure out what doesn't seem right. My reading area is about 2.5 inches wide. When I look at a normal size check from my checkbook (about 5-6" wide), I can only see the middle third. Both sides are blurry. Quite blurry. I can tell what they say, but it is uncomfortable. No way to read a page in a book. The vision area is just too narrow. 

Tried to use them on the computer. If I sit close and look through the near-vision part, I can only see a small 2.5" circle at a time. If I sit far enough back to use the mid-range, it is the same problem. If I tried to sit and read an email, I don't think I could do it. I feel like a kid in bed hiding under the covers with a tiny pin-dot flashlight trying to read a book, and having to move the flashlight slowly across the page because I can only see a narrow bit at a time.

I propped up a potholder on the kitchen counter about 6' away. I could see the middle of the potholder real well (it has a word on it), but I had to turn my head slightly to look at either side and see it as clearly. Seems like from 6' away, I should be able to 7" wide.

I'm hoping this is just because the PD is off. Maybe it is off more than she told me. 

I had a bunch of people over the other night and we were comparing glasses. Most people had progressives. When I put on theirs, I could see a much wider range. I could look at the page of a book and not have to move my head from side to side to read it. One of the ladies must have a prescription very similar to mine, because I could see pretty well through her glasses. She doesn't need them much for distance, just mostly for reading, like I do. Those glasses had a very wide field of vision in the reading area, and it was wonderful!! And hers were just the progressives they grind in the store; they weren't Varilux or anything special.

I thought one of the great things about Varilux (according to their website) was that you had a wide vision field and less distortion on the edges. The ones I have are HORRIBLE. I realize that is probably due to the fact that they weren't cut properly in the store and the problem might not be the lenses.

What I'd specifically like to know is:

1. What width (in inches) should I expect to be able to see out of the reading area?

2. When I go back to have them put the new Varilux lenses in here, what should I say or ask for to try to get them to do them correctly? Should I ask to have the technician come out and mark where my pupils are on the glass? I feel if I talk directly to the technician rather than the clerk who sells you the glasses, it would be better.

One good thing about this chain store is that if you don't like your glasses, you can return them for a complete refund within 30 days. I really like these frames, and didn't see any that I liked in other stores, so I'd like to make this work. If I return them, I'd be back to square one.

----------


## For-Life

wait for the new lenses.  That will probably solve the problem

----------


## Happylady

I'm curious, it sounds like you got them at Lenscrafters. I didn't think Lenscrafters did Varilux Panamics.

----------


## plum

Yes, that is what they are. I paid $100 extra because they have to send away for them.

I've read some other messages on these boards by opticians. Talking about adjusting the glasses to your face.  Tilt, and things like that. I guess when you go to these shops in the mall nobody does that??? I get the feeling the people out front are salespeople, that's all. Do the people in the back ever come out and work with the customers?

----------


## Happylady

> Yes, that is what they are. I paid $100 extra because they have to send away for them.
> 
> I've read some other messages on these boards by opticians. Talking about adjusting the glasses to your face. Tilt, and things like that. I guess when you go to these shops in the mall nobody does that??? I get the feeling the people out front are salespeople, that's all. Do the people in the back ever come out and work with the customers?


Often the people in the back are lab techs and don't know about fitting glasses. Of course some do and are cross trained. I know Lenscrafters have some good opticians, some of them post here. Maybe you didn't get one, though.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *My reading area is about 2.5 inches wide.*


An inch is 2.54 centimeters which would make your reading area 5.08 cm. There is *NO* progressive lens that can give you that much reading segment. Your lens probably has not even a diameter of 50 cm and much less in height.

Small reading areas are the drawback of having progressive lenses.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I thought one of the great things about Varilux (according to their website) was that you had a wide vision field and less distortion on the edges.


 The most important aspect in getting good results with strong Rxs and/or complex lens designs is to position the lens properly in front of the eyes, and to select a frame that will allow this to happen. Accurate PDs are important, but so are correct fitting heights, tilt, base curves, and an optimum vertex distance.


> What I'd specifically like to know is:
> 
> 1. What width (in inches) should I expect to be able to see out of the reading area?


Assuming your Rx is about +1.00 add +2.25- about 3"-4" wide. It will seem wider after they are worn for a couple weeks.


> 2. When I go back to have them put the new Varilux lenses in here, what should I say or ask for to try to get them to do them correctly? Should I ask to have the technician come out and mark where my pupils are on the glass? I feel if I talk directly to the technician rather than the clerk who sells you the glasses, it would be better.


Ask to see a certified optician who has the most experience fitting multifocals. Make an appointment. It would be a big plus if they were your age or older. You might have to go to a different Lenscrafters.



> One good thing about this chain store is that if you don't like your glasses, you can return them for a complete refund within 30 days. I really like these frames, and didn't see any that I liked in other stores, so I'd like to make this work. If I return them, I'd be back to square one.


Do what have to do. Next time find an establishment that emphasizes "getting it right the first time" instead of price or 30 day trials. 

Hope this helps,

----------


## plum

Happylady,

You said, "I know Lenscrafters have some good opticians, some of them post here. Maybe you didn't get one, though."

I went to an eye doctor and got a prescription and took it to Lenscrafters. I didn't see an optician there, just the salespeople out front. Can you ask to talk to one of their opticians at Lenscrafters? Would they charge?

----------


## totalvision

Panamic lenses don't give a great deal of reading area, they were designed more for intermediate use...the non-adapt rate on panamics is almost twice that of the Varilux Comfort..., somewhere close to the Essilor Ovation lens which is what LC commonly uses. 

Either get a Varilux Comfort, or just use the regular Ovation lens. LC will refund you.

All the sales people at LC are opticians, a good amount ABOC.  here and there at some hybrid stores they may not all be opticians, but that is rare. 
If the sales person is a new hire, they'll be called a frame stylist until they pass certain tests.

this is from an ex LC guy, as of a few months ago.

j

----------


## plum

I appreciate all this information. I wish LC had explained all this. We told them we'd heard Varilux were a bit better than the "store" lenses because you got better peripheral vision. They didn't mention there were different types.

So what would be other differences between Panemic and Comfort? Does Panemic have a better distance area? You mentioned better intermediate. Are the prices comparable?

----------


## For-Life

> An inch is 2.54 centimeters which would make your reading area 5.08 cm. There is *NO* progressive lens that can give you that much reading segment. Your lens probably has not even a diameter of 50 cm and much less in height.
> 
> Small reading areas are the drawback of having progressive lenses.


 
So Chris, if I get a single vision lens that is 50mm wide I will only get 50mm distance vision width?  Because I am sure I can see this 16ft room plus walls with no problem looking straight on.

A progressive lens will provide much more than 5.08cm reading area.

----------


## totalvision

> I appreciate all this information. I wish LC had explained all this. We told them we'd heard Varilux were a bit better than the "store" lenses because you got better peripheral vision. They didn't mention there were different types.
> 
> So what would be other differences between Panemic and Comfort? Does Panemic have a better distance area? You mentioned better intermediate. Are the prices comparable?


Varilux apparently only offers the Panamic lens to Lenscrafters, so the LC opticians really have no idea of the two different options..., which is why they failed to mention it to you.

The reality behind the different progressive lenses is this:

1: The success rate of wearing a progressive depends on the individual. My mom, for example, can only wear Varilux Comfort, where a customer of mine a couple days ago couldn't wear the varilux comfort (after 3 attemps) but loves our "store brand", Essilor Ovation

2: The major difference between Comfort and Panamic is the intermediate width (according to Varilux reps Ive talked to) 
So, if you are doing a lot of computer work, without a lot of reading, Panamic would traditionally be recommended... (though I would probably recommend a pair of computer specific glasses)

3: There are hundreds of progressive lenses out there that all have their nitch somehow. Some boast less distortion in the distance, others in the intermediate, others in the near, and then several hundred nuances in even those nitches.

The point is, there isnt a single progressive that does it all perfectly.  There's distortion no matter what, you just have to find a progressive you can be happy with.

Most of the time (unless the progressive is just really bad) ya gotta just teach your brain to deal with it.

In addition to that, the fit of the progressive is of primary importance...which others have alluded to. There's no effective way of explaining all the ins and outs of that on a message board, so you'll have to visit an optical store and have them play with fit. 

Face form (having a little wrap in the frame) and pantoscopic tilt (the base of the frame tilting in towards your cheeks) normally helps out.

----------


## plum

Boy, I just called LC to ask about some of the information I've gathered here. Like about the Varilux Panemic vs Comfort. The woman on the phone knew nothing about the differences. She said they order Varilux if people ask. That's it. She was not polite nor helpful.

She was not the person who waited on me when I picked up these glasses. But she told me that they probably didn't need to be remade. How does she know that??? She seems to be somebody who is trained to convince you that the glasses are right rather than MAKE the glasses right. She is not an optician. She said the lady who waited on me was not an optician either, she was an "assistant manager." 

But when I asked, she said several of the people who wait on you are opticians, so I will make sure to ask for one of those when I pick up the new pair. 

She said that with my "high plus" the reading area will just be very narrow no matter what brand I get. Is this true? Here's my prescription:

distance:
right +1.00 +0.25 15(axis)
left +0.75 + 0.25 165

Reading:
right +1.75
left +1.75


I also asked if the guarantee will be 30 days from the time I pick up the new glasses. She said, no, it is from the date you get the first ones. Well, it takes 2 weeks to get the new Variluxes, so I lose 2 weeks. Seems like poor customer service to me.

Can I have you guys' opinions on something else? Originally they were not going to give me the glasses they'd made. But I asked could I wear them while the new lenses were being made just so I could see how I did with the distance part. She asked the guy in the back and he said that would be fine. Since the reading area and mid-range are so narrow, I haven't been wearing them. It bothers me a lot. So I thought it would be better to wait for the new ones so my eyes could adapt. Do you think I should go ahead and try to wear these ones even though the PD is off? Will that affect how my eyes adapt to the new ones, assuming they are made correctly? Is it going to strain my eyes?

I went ahead and put the glasses on while I'm typing the end of this. The width of this note on my screen is 7". To read from left to right, I have to move my head a lot. It looks like the words are playing see-saw as I move my head. When I move right, the words on the left go down. When I look back to the left, the words move up. Seems like this could get you nauseous. Do your eyes adapt to that?

Thanks again for all your help!!

----------


## totalvision

First of all, 
LC is big on remake prevention, as well as refund prevention.
So, they'll do everything they can to prevent those two things from happening, unless something is indeed wrong with the glasses.

You do not have that high of an Rx, pretty average, though she was right in saying that your reading area will be more limited by the fact you do have a plus Rx. 

In reference to the 30 days: push hard enough and they will extend that 30 days with general manager approval. Both the LC stores I worked at would automatically begin the 30 days at dispense.

The PD issue: If you do adapt to the glasses you are wearing, with the Pd being incorrect, you'll have to re-adapt to the correct PD. So, I don't think you should be wearing the incorrect PD. Its not a huge deal, but it isnt going to help you out at all by wearing them. 

Expect to be "pointing your nose" to where you want to see, that's how progressives are. You are only going to notice a 1 to 2 inch increase (width of reading area) depending on the progressive you have. 

Anyway, feel free to call me at the office , TotalVision, 877-536-7584...it'd be a lot easier to explain this over the phone. 9-6pst

j

----------


## Steve Machol

As per the OptiBoard Posting Guidelines:




> Consumers are allowed to post on the Board, as long as the posts concern general eyecare related topics. However please be aware that any questions that involve diagnosing specific eyecare and eyewear problems are not appropriate for an online discussion forum. These kinds of questions should be discussed with a qualified eyecare professional who has examined you and is familiar with your situation. Posts asking for diagnostic help will be closed or removed.

----------

